# Leads



## Lponciano (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey I’m thinking about starting out on my own. Any suggestions on how to get leads or work? Or how do I find who’s looking for subcontractors?


----------



## Richard (Apr 19, 2018)

*Good Day!*

Still looking for a leads?


----------

